# New bike Porn just in! It’s the season…



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Santa Claus has been wanting this shock for years, so I asked my wife to save a few more bucks and boom! I’m there 🤣Now that’s taking one for the team. Jk.
who’s riding Push?


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

I clicked here because you said 'porn'. But I can add that I wasn't in love with the way a stock rear air shock was working, so I sent it to PUSH, and I was thoroughly happy with whatever they did to it. They took my weight, my complaints of the current shock, model of bike, and my description of my type of riding, and they seemed to interpret all that very well and got me what I wanted.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Wheelspeed said:


> I clicked here because you said 'porn'. But I can add that I wasn't in love with the way a stock rear air shock was working, so I sent it to PUSH, and I was thoroughly happy with whatever they did to it. They took my weight, my complaints of the current shock, model of bike, and my description of my type of riding, and they seemed to interpret all that very well and got me what I wanted.


Nice, nothing better than a custom tune, no matter what you’re running. Sorry for the clickbait!!


----------



## holdendaniels (Jul 25, 2005)

What bike are you going to put it on?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

holdendaniels said:


> What bike are you going to put it on?


Levo


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have one on my Druid. I’m still not sure whether I’m at the correct spring rate. I may be buying my third coil soon 🤨

That’s about the only thing I am not crazy about. Well, that and that I have to send it away once a year for servicing.

Apart from that though, it does not disappoint. Either circuit. Both are 100% useful for me. And fiddling with the compression is a blast. You can feel each adjustment, and they are all good, just different variations of good.

That shock has taken a royal $hit kicking, and it just keeps coming back, begging for more.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I have one on my Druid. I’m still not sure whether I’m at the correct spring rate. I may be buying my third coil soon 🤨
> 
> That’s about the only thing I am not crazy about. Well, that and that I have to send it away once a year for servicing.
> 
> ...


Good, that’s what I like to here. What’s your weight suited up? They have a tune guide on there website. Work has slowed up and gonna rip a shakedown ride tomorrow.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Gutch said:


> Good, that’s what I like to here. What’s your weight suited up? They have a tune guide on there website. Work has slowed up and gonna rip a shakedown ride tomorrow.


I’m 185 plus gear. Maybe 200 with clothes, shoes, helmet, CamelBak, etc.? I started with a 450 spring and now have a 425.

I think PUSH overstates the spring weight, worried that someone is going to be sending the $hit out of the Druid and bottoming its rather meagre 130 travel. Pretty much everyone ends up going 25 less. I’m good at 425 or 450. I actually don’t need another spring.

Apart from being 25 lbs over on the coil (maybe), I found their suggested settings to be bang on for both circuits.

I’m sure you will love it. Have a blast! It’s super exciting.


----------

